# Puppy fight & animal babies



## Destben (Dec 14, 2017)

These are my other babies sophie and rascal. Sophie (the Jack Russell) is our oldest pup 3 years old and Rascal (the Blue Heeler) is our baby pup 2 years. After that we have Torterra


And Anna

Anna and Torterra are about the same age and will be 4 months old soon


----------



## Destben (Dec 14, 2017)

Here is a picture of Rascal’s face [emoji16]


----------



## wellington (Dec 14, 2017)

All very cute


----------



## Destben (Dec 14, 2017)

wellington said:


> All very cute



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 14, 2017)

Love them all! Anna is beautiful!


----------



## Destben (Dec 15, 2017)

lisa127 said:


> Love them all! Anna is beautiful!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------

